# Political Bird Cage Liner......



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Soooooo.....reading the local rag during supper and came across this endorsement ad for Orrin Hatch. I might not vote for the old coot just because of ONE of these signatures......guess which one? "Avid Utah Sportsman" my [email protected]@! Only if chasing Twinkies is now considered a sport.....










:roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Of course you wouldn't...lame post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This was posted in the 'Big Game' section.

Call me crazy, but I moved it to 'Everything Else'. Twinkies are not big game, sorry.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

TWINKIES SHOULD BE....ask DP!!!!!! The Avid Utah Sportsman! Wait.....maybe that should be Ding Dong.....


----------

